# Are fresh apricots a safe treat?



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I know not to give him dried fruit or citrus-y fruit, but I didn't see fresh apricot on the safe treat list and just want to be sure.


----------



## Kalila18 (May 11, 2013)

I think as long as it's not sweetened but plain, it should be fine. Apricots are similar to plums, and I don' t see either as being "outlawed" hedgie treats.


----------

